# surrond sound right speakers not working



## mm18223125 (Sep 12, 2004)

windows xp system with logitech dolby digital surrond sound speakers.... they moved and i hooked up the system and all was well until about 2 weeks later when the sound stopped working..... it reinstalled the sound card driver and got the sound back..... the problem is that there is no sound on the right front and rear speaker now..... left side and sub woofer is fine no probs there... it was all working well before..... but anyways.... i checked the wires and removed them and replugged them in to no avail..... what else can i do?? thank you for any and all help.....


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Did you check the balence in the volume control? It could have been slid to the left side.


----------



## mm18223125 (Sep 12, 2004)

checked that it was in the middle..... i moved it left then right.... no sound on the right at all.... i put it back in the middle before i went home and still nothing on the right side.....


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try those speakers on another computer or device to verify that the speakers work.


----------



## mm18223125 (Sep 12, 2004)

i didn't have to, i just unplugged them from the back of the pc and replugged them and all is well again.... i remembered that they were unplugged when i got here last time.... thanks for all the help though..... 

problem is resolved...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

